# switching to critical skills visa from spousal visa



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

hi... i need some information.. iam about to go to south africa in next month to join my girl friend who is a permanent resident of S.A. iam thinking of to get married to her and apply for a spousal visa. now my doubts are

1. can i switch to critical skills visa from spusal visa after getting married?
2. can i apply for a critical skills visa from inside s.a after getting married to her and start working?
3. after converting to critical skills visa by any chance in future if we get divorced (iam sure tht my spousal visa would b no longer valid and by tht time i wiill switch to critical skills visa if it is possible), will it effect my critical skills visa as well???? 

also please let me know how long it would take to get a spousal visa after submitting the application... and hw long it would take to switch to a critical skills visa from spousal visa..


Thanks in advance


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Are you getting married in order to get spousal visa?

Get yourself critical skills visa. It will take you approximately 8 weeks. Which critical skills area do you intend on applying?


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Killerish,

If you presently aren't issued with any visa and choose to apply for a spousal visa, then you’ll need to do so from your home country. Once you’re issued the spousal visa, you may apply for a critical skills visa from within South Africa. In the event that you and your wife get divorced, you critical skills visa will remain valid. 

Time frames differ depending on where you lodge the application. For a spousal visa you can expect approximately 2 weeks. To change from a spousal visa to a critical skills visa you can expect more along the lines of 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Killerish, 

If you qualify for a critical skills visa, my suggestion is that apply directly for a critical skills visa rather than a spousal (relative's) visa. You need to return to your home country either way to make the application, as you are unable to apply for a critical skills visa or a spousal within SA off the back of a visitor's visa. 

So to get an exact answer to your question, you would need to advise me what country you are currently residing in, in order for me to give you the processing time for that specific embassy. Is it India?


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

hii all... firstly thanks for the reply n sorry fr my late reply...was out of station....

@zizebra it was out of curiosity i was asking tht... my area of expertise is computer networks n i come under Microsoft System Engineers & Desktop Support Engineer

@ Fynbos.. iam currently not issued with any visa..

@ Legalman... some how i feel the same as u sugested.. applying a critical skill visa would b a wise option.. can u please direct me about the proccess.. although i found many other threads in the forum which were discussed about the same, kindly guide me through the proccess... yep i reside in india... what are the documents iam supposed to get to submit at the consulate and how do i get them???? also guide me through the process of getting saqa evaluation certificate n registering at a professional bodt related to my field.. how do do tht?? ami supposed to travel to s.a to get these certificates????


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

@Fynbos
can u please guide me in the proccess of applying a critical skills visa?? ur profile gives me an impression of some consultancy... do u charge for it??? can u help me in apply for saqa certificate and in how to register with appropriate professional body n all the other documents i need to produce... iam residing in india as of now... all these documentation n stuff looks like rocket science to me... totally confused... help would b appreciated...


----------

